# Single handed sailing in BVI



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

Looking to base out our of a Tortola Marina the 1st season ...with my jenneau 36. Apprehesive on solo sailing... Thinking of a jack line starboard and port attached to handrails.fore and aft to cockpit.... And wearing a harness. Maybe rig swim ladder to release from below and add a safety pull rope ladder on side. And obviously refrain from autopilot. Picking up a mooring ball might be challenging. I guess.... Just go slow and plan four steps ahead. Just until I can make friends to come along once in awhile.

Is anyone out there doing it now. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Been single handing for years including an Atlantic transit and many 500 NM + offshores. The BVI is a great place to learn, easy sailing and short trips.

Fair winds and following seas


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

If you do a search of Zanshin, he's a member here and on other forums. Zanshin has been single handing around the BVI-St Martin some 40ish foot boats and is currently on a 57'. Clearly it can be done and the BVI is an easy place to gain experience.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I started singlehanded sailing in the BVI years back, on an ex-Sunsail Jeanneau 43DS. This is now my 4th boat and I'm still singlehanding in the Caribbean (this note comes from Deep Bay in Antigua, where I'm waiting for the winds to abate before continuing on to Dominica via Guadeloupe).

I rig jacklines when sailing on passages and wear a climbing harness during the night or if I ever have to leave the cockpit. I don't usually bother with an inflatable vest, since as a singlehander if I go overboard I'm dead anyway and a vest would just prolong the inevitable.

I'm not sure why you would want to avoid using your autopilot - that's my crew member when I tack.

Picking up mooring balls can be a chore, but at least they have long painters in the BVI (unlike the French islands). I found that once you get a feel for your boat and it's inertia that picking up a mooring ball is straightforward if one makes sure to get exactly downwind of the mooring and let the boat coast so that it would stop several feet past the ball. I keep steering until the mooring is just disappearing from sight straight ahead, lock the wheel and walk forward. No need to run, if I have it wrong then running won't help. This is a lot easier now with the heavy boat, since a gust of wind won't whip the bow around. The alternative is to use a very long line running from the bow cleat back to the cockpit, then reverse upwind to the mooring and hook it from the cockpit. I've done this in very stormy, wavy and gusty conditions where I knew I couldn't pick up the mooring normally and wasn't allowed to anchor (which I would have preferred).

The only task that gets me very nervous is docking. It takes me over 30 minutes to put out all the fenders I have and set up 4 lines (forward, aft, forward spring, aft spring) and flake them over the lifelines. Once I've got one of the springs attached then things are easy, but I do always see if I can get someone at the dock to help me, preferably one who knows how boats work. Luckily I haven't docked in over 3 months and the next time will be when the boat gets hauled for the hurricane season.

Don't sweat it and take things slowly, as you already noted it is a matter of planning ahead and trying not to get behind the curve!

P.S. *FarCry*, thanks for the recommendation. I didn't see your post since I was typing my response when you submitted it.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

My understanding is that many coral heads are uncharted and the charts are old.
How do you singlehanders scout for them, without a crew member to help you watch for them?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't think of a better place to singlehand than the BVI. Be sure you have substantial ground tackle, so you can anchor in the deeper water outside mooring fields. All chain and plenty of it, along with a reliable anchor.

I would definitely wear a pfd when singlehanding down there. If you keep a radio clipped to it and and have to cut yourself loose from a tether, the water is warm enough that you would live until the rescue. A good radio and handheld gps, even better. Or a PLB for that matter.

If you're not fully familiar, you may want to look into immigration requirements. Standard is only 30 days, but I know that extensions can be had. Perhaps its just a money grab, but I get the impression that the BVI is trying to get you to move on and make room for the next fresh wallet.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I've been there all of once, in 1977 as "chaperones' for a bunch of prep school kids from Massachusetts, out of Charlotte Amalie. Three 42-foot sloops. What fun, I thought the kids would screw up a perfectly good sailing adventure, but they actually made it better. 

My impression, the Francis Drake Channel is a good spot for just sailing without getting tossed and exhausted by high seas, because it's protected. Beat east, run west, strong breeze either way. So if you're set on solo, why not there, it's as good as any and better than most..


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

Zanshin - thanks so much for the info. I'm excited ..as I haven't done serious sailing since the late 90's. It's just me now..a young 64. Picking up boat in Nov. on Tortola. will probably dock it for a few weeks to make provisioning and adding "wants" easier. saves on dinghy trips to ball. But ultimately settle and base from a mooring ball.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I would stay nearby, until I did a good shakedown and felt all systems were sound. Maybe even a few out and back trips. Nanny Cay is a good place to be, if you need work done.


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for your reply and encouragement. I was there 30 yrs. ago with a crew... (a lot has changed...but still a protected area for what I want to do) 
now it's just me...a young 64. anyway I've got the jack lines, harness, hand held gps and radio. even thought about rigging the swim ladder with a latch below...in order to reach or a pull rope ladder. what is a PLB again?


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

I like Nanny Cay...but am looking at something smaller like Penns Landing on the East End. still close to all the maint. facilities and lifts at Nanny Cay and Roadtown.

Probably will put it on the "hard" at end of winter season at Nanny Cay.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Personal Locator Beacon

Think of it like an epirb as small as a hand held radio that you can clip to your vest.


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

the autopilot comment was....if I fall off (which I don't intend on doing) and the boat was on autopilot...it would keep going. but you're right ..and never thought about it..being like a crewmate. I don't think my helm has a manual brake...is their a lashing technique or would a bungie chord do the trick or can a shop guy install one. I'm thinking...when approaching a mooring ball in to the wind and timing the forward movement...so I barely pass by...then there's a natural back off....to give me time to snatch it. but it would be nice to have the helm locked in...while doing my snatching.


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

the autopilot comment was....if I fall off (which I don't intend on doing) and the boat was on autopilot...it would keep going. but you're right ..and never thought about it..being like a crewmate. I don't think my helm has a manual brake...is their a lashing technique or would a bungie chord do the trick or can a shop guy install one. I'm thinking...when approaching a mooring ball in to the wind and timing the forward movement...so I barely pass by...then there's a natural back off....to give me time to snatch it. but it would be nice to have the helm locked in...while doing my snatching.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Your boat is going to sail away, with or without an autopilot, if you fall off. Assuming you were underway at the time. Even if she eventually turns up into the irons, it's likely it will get farther away as you try to swim. 

As for lashing the wheel when approaching a mooring, just fashion a lashing line to something to the side of the wheel: a stanchion, pushpit, whatever. Wrap the wheel at a spoke and throw a couple of half hitches around each side. Not as good as a brake, but close enough.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

gon2C - All of Jeanneaus I've been on, and other boats with wheels where I looked, had a wheel brake as a friction-fitting on the hub; I use it a lot when sailing since the forces on the wheel when the sails are balanced are minimal and it helps to save wear and tear on the autopilot when it isn't necessary. A bungee cord or normal cord with a lashing will do just as well.

The post about uncharted coral heads and shallows doesn't apply to the BVI. Those are very heavily sailed waters by mostly inexperienced boaters and the danger spots are well-marked on the charts. Navionics has fixed their inaccuracies for Anegada although one sand bank close to Sandy Spit isn't on their chart but is quite visible when sailing past. The entrances to Anegada and those to Savannah Bay and White Bay should be done in good light the first time, and polarized sunglasses make identifying color changes that much easier. I believe that those three are marked as "off limits" for some charter companies. 

I can't think of an easier sailing area for a new boat and boater than the BVI. I can also recommend taking a professional sailing instructor for 2-3 days in order to learn techniques and your new-to-you boat. I did this with Rob Swain sailing school out of Nanny Cay years ago and never regretted it. If you plan on doing non-trivial work on the boat then you should think about the option of going upwind 80NM to St. Martin. Effectively, parts availability is much better and a good 30% cheaper, and labour will be approximately half the price of the BVI. It is the best place for boat work in the Caribbean that I know of; and circumnavigators such as MarkOfSeaLife from this forum have said that it is the best place in the world bar none.

Oh, and Nanny Cay storage is filling up. Even though I've kept my succession of boats there for years they now require a deposit (what they told me is that they had forgotten to get it from me in years past... or perhaps my credit rating has sunk) and it is best to talk to them as soon as possible in order to ensure that they have a space for.


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

Zanshin - good info on St. Martin. I've heard the same. Once I'm ready and familiar with boat..I'll be contacting you on best route. as for storage this year...I'm off the hook until end of Oct. for closing. so I think by taking ownership then...the coast will be relatively clear....I hope. Survey and sea trial is scheduled for mid June. Thanks again.


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

I thought of the same thing as far as a refresher course. Haven't sailed since late 90's on my 37' Catalina off of Port Royal Sound, SC. Sailed down to keys from there. and helped a guy deliver a 65 ft. hand built ferrous cement schooner to St. John's out of Hilton Head.

It would be a good investment to clear the cobwebs. Have you ever read the book - The Practical Mariners Book of Knowledge by John Vigor? excellent 420 sea-tested rules of thumb for boating situations.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The only book by John Vigor I have is "The seaworthy offshore sailboat" (See my list of books aboard at http://www.sv-zanshin.com/sailingbooks.php if you are interested). I tend to disagree with his opinions as often as not, but his book certainly presented a different point of view with supporting facts.

Regarding lessons - I took my 3 day class with Rob Swain on an identical sailboat (same make, model and year) and basically asked that he only laid hands on anything aboard if I was getting us into trouble; I wanted to see how much work it was to sail the boat all alone. I recommended the same when I sold the boat and one of his instructors, Toddy, took the new owner of the boat out on several daysails to teach him the ropes. That was money well-invested. I still maintain that the best money I ever spent on boats, i.e. the biggest bang-per-buck was to sponsor a case of beer for the Sunsail/Mooring boat handlers so that they would show me how to dock boats. I spent all day with them, and even got to drink some of that beer. Docking has never been the same for me since then, although I don't go quite as fast as they do...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

When you are single handed.

Anchoring is easier than picking up a mooring.

Picking up a mooring is easier than going alongside.

Going alongside is easier than going stern to with a mooring ball to pick up for the bow.

I single hand a 44 ft aft cockpit and if I have to pick up a ball I lead a line from the bow outside everything and back to the cockpit with a wide mouth carabiner. I pick up the ball from the cockpit, my boat has pronounced propwalk in reverse so it is easy to slide up to the buoy get level with it then give it a big boot in reverse to kick the stern towards the buoy and I can pick it up and clip on the carabiner Bobs your uncle. I then wander up to the bow and pull in on the line to attach my pennant lines.

If I were you I would arrange to sail of a mooring to begin with and add a flag buoy to your pennant. Finding spots to anchor in the BVI is getting tougher with the increase in mooring fields.

*TOP TIP*

INSPECT EVERY MOORING PENNANT AND ANY CONNECTING HARDWARE ON ANY MOORING VERY CAREFULLY.

Unfortunately many moorings in the Caribbean break every year. There are two large mooring fields in the area I sail where almost every mooring failed within 18 months of being laid.


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

Another good idea. Matter of fact.... This jenneau 36i is being decommissioned after 5 seasons thru Sunsail/Moorings. Listing agent is Giles. My broker is BVI Yacht Sales. She's a 2011. I must have ripped it apart for two hours. Anyway.... Yes... The employees. Jockey those boats around pretty well. Another good days investment to arrange. I like it.

I had pretty good practice with my 37 Catalina up off Port Royal Sound SC with 8 ft. Tides going in and out of docks... But I had my wife to time the "stepping off on the dock". I agree on being apprehensive with docks... But it sure helps to deal with virtually no tie diff. And like you said... Radio in to get some assistance. Thanks Zanshin .... I'll check out your book selections.


----------



## gon2C (May 8, 2015)

TQA.... I like the stern approach to securing a mooring the best. Will definitely try that as well as approaching downwind. Good advice on inspection. Could you explain adding a flag buoy to my pennant please. Thanks


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Survey in July, closing in Oct. Can I assume she sits on the hard between, unused?

Retired charter boats can be tough. Hope you are really good at knowing what you're getting into. Some have found value, many/most end up with a hull that is far beyond its years in age. Good luck.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

gon2C - I know Giles as well and just mention "Zanshin" to the folks at BVI Yacht Sales and they'll probably tell you stories I don't want to know about!

My first boat, the 43DS, was ex-Sunsail and I think I went aboard 30 boats in the heat of late August before choosing that one. The day I sold it through BVI Yacht Sales I bought a boat that they'd just gotten on their books that day. I found that getting an ex-charter boat was good value; but opinions differ wildly on this forum on that subject, although it is less contentious than anchor choice or the constant battle of the hulls: 1or 2?


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

gon2C said:


> the autopilot comment was....if I fall off (which I don't intend on doing) and the boat was on autopilot...it would keep going. but you're right ..and never thought about it..being like a crewmate. I don't think my helm has a manual brake...is their a lashing technique or would a bungie chord do the trick or can a shop guy install one. I'm thinking...when approaching a mooring ball in to the wind and timing the forward movement...so I barely pass by...then there's a natural back off....to give me time to snatch it. but it would be nice to have the helm locked in...while doing my snatching.


Hmm... Maybe autopilots need a safety function with a get-wet remote that signals the pilot to kill the engine if on, point the nose into the wind and hold it there until reset.


----------



## RhodesSwiftsure (Aug 5, 2007)

gon2C said:


> Another good idea. Matter of fact.... This jenneau 36i is being decommissioned after 5 seasons thru Sunsail/Moorings. Listing agent is Giles. My broker is BVI Yacht Sales. She's a 2011. I must have ripped it apart for two hours.


Not "s/v Pocket Rocket" by any chance, is she? That was a Jeanneau 36i I bareboated on at Sunsail Tortola about 5 years ago. Looked to be pretty much brand new then. My "crew" was wife and kids, so effectively single handing. Picking up moorings solo took a little practice, but not more than a extra run or two at the ball for the first day or two.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

hellsop said:


> Hmm... Maybe autopilots need a safety function with a get-wet remote that signals the pilot to kill the engine if on, point the nose into the wind and hold it there until reset.


Some have something similar. I have the Raymarine remote wireless SmartController and it is waterproof, so one can clip it on and use it to bring the boat back to you once overboard (in theory). I think it also switches off the autopilot if the signal connection fails; but that won't necessarily stop the boat from distancing itself from you.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> ....one can clip it on and use it to bring the boat back to you once overboard (in theory).......


Can you imagine the MOB practice?

Under sail, you need to tack the boat, necessitating you backwind the jib and figure out to to return to your location, turning up into the irons at the last moment, so she drifts to a stop nearby (without falling off the wind and starting to sail again.)

If motoring, you stand a better chance of getting the ship back (assuming remote reception), but I'll bet one could not hold on to a moving object passing them in the water at greater than 1 knot, maybe 2 max.

I know it was in theory. One falls off their boat, while singlehanded and they'll never get back aboard.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

There was a great test of MOB gear in a magazine article a couple of years ago and there was even an autopilot/charplotter that would automatically steer back to the MOB. In fact, in the test, they threw a dummy overboard and pushed the button. The boat did such a great job that it ran over the dummy. 

Late at night when I dream up improbable engineering inventions I have imagined a MOB electronic "leash" or a waterproof remote that would activate the servo on your engine stop lever AND deploy a sea anchor over the stern. 

Overkill? Improbable? YES! But fun to think about. Maybe Brent Swain will weld something like this up one day. "Oops I fell overboard single handed. After I zip myself up I'll press this button and the boat will stop it's engine and stop drift with a sea anchor. I'll go swim over to the boat now." 

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure it would be fairly simple to have a tether to a kill switch, not unlike an outboard. Probably a good singlehanded idea. 

Now, how to kill the sails. Would be nice if there was a feature that simply steered directly into the wind, if you fell out of range.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

If you are tethered though any slowdown of the boat should make it easier to get back on, no?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

cranki said:


> If you are tethered though any slowdown of the boat should make it easier to get back on, no?


The problem is, if you can reach the water and are still tethered, you will be drowned by dragging, even at only a few knots. Way too much water pressure to overcome. That's why you should have either a knife, s-cutter or quick release to set yourself free, in that circumstance. Ideally, a tether should not allow you past the gunnel. Seeing a jack line run down the side decks, with a 6 ft tether, is no more useful than tying a string to you finger to remind yourself not to fall over.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

gon2C said:


> Could you explain adding a flag buoy to my pennant please. Thanks












Makes life so much easier.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The pennant is nice, but getting a private buoy in the BVI is quite difficult for non-belongers and the rental buoys don't lend themselves to attaching private flags onto.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Picking up a mooring alone need not be an issue. There are probably as many ways to do it as there are people sailing. My employment causes me to move a variety of cats and monos from 31'-50' alone and I've come up with a method that has served me well for many years. Rather than the "standard" way of slowly motoring directly into the wind, I aim for a spot 6'-10' upwind of the mooring with the boat on a 45 degree diagonal to the wind. With the bow(s) a few feet past the mooring and a shot of reverse to completely stop forward motion, one can casually walk forward with the boat hook as the boat is slowly drifting down to the mooring. I just did this Monday at West End Tortola with winds 25 gusting to 30kts on a 44' cat without issue. For me it's much more difficult to stop a boat dead into the wind with the nose right on the mooring and not have the boat blow away before the painter has been retrieved and connected via a line to a cleat. Since I'm jumping from boat to boat I rarely get a chance to spend a lot of time really getting used to the manners of all the boats in all situations. Letting the wind push me to the mooring while I am patiently waiting with the boat hook makes it nearly foolproof.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

FarCry - even though I have a good feeling for my boat's inertia when approaching a mooring, I've now actually switched to your method. I'll still go from downwind, but with a slight bias to one side (the side that the mooring line has been flaked on the lifeline) and go a bit past the buoy. Then when speed hits 0 knots the wind pushes the bow toward the mooring and I have time to pull it up and get the line through.
The French islands with mandatory moorings (i.e. St. Barths, Iles des Saintes) have no painters on the moorings and there's very little slack line on them; so this method doesn't work that well. Even when directly over a mooring one has barely enough line to get it to deck level and put a mooring line through. Just a thought when cruising outside of the BVI...

Thanks, FarCry for your excellent description of your method!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Zanshin, my suggestion for short painters works the same for the moorings that are passed by because they don't have a painter at all... I make a large loop, about 4' in diameter, with a line using a bowline instead of a slipknot to secure the loop. Using the boat hook to hold the opposite side of the loop as the tag end, which is in the other hand, one can push the loop down onto and over a mooring ball before snugging the tag end up on the cleat leaving the mooring about 10' from the boat. Once the boat drifts back, surprisingly the loop will close tight enough not to slip over the ball until one can better rig things. Then one may either launch a dinghy and properly rig lines through a short painter or attach lines under the mooring where a painter should be if it's missing. I've also attached to mooring tackle utilizing very long bowline loops so that when I'm ready to depart I can do so from the deck with easy access to the knots and not need to get back down to the mooring ball. When I first started doing this I used loops with a slipknot to go over the mooring. It is indeed secure but is a real pain to release after a boat has jerked on it even a couple of times. It gets to be even more "bloody fun" if the mooring ball and ground tackle are covered with razor sharp barnacles... Don't ask!!!


----------



## matthewwhill (Dec 10, 2012)

Do any charter companies down there allow you to go out single handed? I've also wondered if any of them charter smaller boats (20-26 ft) for microcruising for us minimalists and cheapskates.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know them all by a long shot, but can't say I recall seeing anything available below the low 30s. 

The bareboat industry in the VIs is clearly not designed for the minimalists and cheapskates. It's fairly expensive. You can substantially reduce cost by having more people along to split costs.

I don't know the singlehanded bareboat answer, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

matthewwhill said:


> Do any charter companies down there allow you to go out single handed? I've also wondered if any of them charter smaller boats (20-26 ft) for microcruising for us minimalists and cheapskates.


I am familiar with many of the charter companies and don't know of any that would allow single handing. Most insurance companies don't like it and they drive many policies.

I also don't know of anybody chartering anything less than 32'. Fiscally what could you charge for a 26' sailboat and how many weeks a year could one reasonably be expected to charter? It doesn't make financial sense for any of the charter operations I'm aware of.

You could always throw an add up on Craigslist and see what you might find. Since this is a relatively expensive place to reside, there aren't many "deals" to be had for bargain hunters looking to get on the water. Good luck and let the forum know if you come across something.


----------

